# Best way to tune AFT engine?



## Kromo (Apr 8, 2011)

I know that Im not going to get outrageus hp from this motor, but I know I can get it a little bit faster to 100kmh.. so I was wondering if there are any turbo/SC kits out there for this motor

Im buying a K&N filter and installing a 2.25" exhaust system

What engines bolt directly onto my AFT engine mounts?

I would like to put a mk4 gti 1.8t in the car, is the skoda octavia 1.8t the same engine?

So, what are the most effective mods, money is no object..


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You might want to be more generous with details, as it sounds like you are in Europe, and what you have mentioned so far with the exception of the 1.8T, are not found in the USA. What year, make and model are you dealing with?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Kromo said:


> What engines bolt directly onto my AFT engine mounts? . . . I would like to put a mk4 gti 1.8t in the car, is the skoda octavia 1.8t the same engine?


"Outrageous" horsepower can be obtained from any engine. As you state money is no object then the basic question really is, "How fast can you afford to go?" But lets assume that the bottomless pockets statement was a bit exagerated and get serious.

If memory serves me well, I can check if need be, the AFT is more or less a 1.6L version of the US ABA engine. The bottom end is the same as a US 1.8L 8v engine except it uses a different stroke, 77.4mm, and different pistons to match. The cylinder head and intake are the same as the ABA, part number for part number if I recall. So really any turbo and supercharge setups sold for the ABA will work on the AFT. Maybe a little de-tuning due to the 200cc lower size, but that is easy stuff. In fact any of the watercooled bolt-ons, tuning tricks, and modifications really still apply to the AFT motor. I believe it is a Motronic system which can be chipped, camshafts are all over the place to be bought, head work should cost the same as any other 8v engine and work as well, etc., etc. 

As for engine which will fit, almost any of the watercooled motors, 8v and 16v will bolt right in place. Of course engine management system, clutch, exhaust and the like might need changing or playing with also in some cases. Yes, the Skoda engine is the same (VW owns the major share of Skoda and uses their engines in the cars, but engine codes could be different).


----------



## Kromo (Apr 8, 2011)

WaterWheels said:


> "Outrageous" horsepower can be obtained from any engine. As you state money is no object then the basic question really is, "How fast can you afford to go?" But lets assume that the bottomless pockets statement was a bit exagerated and get serious.
> 
> If memory serves me well, I can check if need be, the AFT is more or less a 1.6L version of the US ABA engine. The bottom end is the same as a US 1.8L 8v engine except it uses a different stroke, 77.4mm, and different pistons to match. The cylinder head and intake are the same as the ABA, part number for part number if I recall. So really any turbo and supercharge setups sold for the ABA will work on the AFT. Maybe a little de-tuning due to the 200cc lower size, but that is easy stuff. In fact any of the watercooled bolt-ons, tuning tricks, and modifications really still apply to the AFT motor. I believe it is a Motronic system which can be chipped, camshafts are all over the place to be bought, head work should cost the same as any other 8v engine and work as well, etc., etc.
> 
> As for engine which will fit, almost any of the watercooled motors, 8v and 16v will bolt right in place. Of course engine management system, clutch, exhaust and the like might need changing or playing with also in some cases. Yes, the Skoda engine is the same (VW owns the major share of Skoda and uses their engines in the cars, but engine codes could be different).


THANKS! for that detailed answer that helps me very much.

and the motor is 1600, 8v european mk3 1997.

So do you know if I can use my engine wiring to run a 2.0l 8v? I know about a very cheap 2.0l engine whith damaged engine loom.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Can't say at this point, not enough information. What 2 liter engine? What engine management system, your current or what the 2 liter has? Answers to questions like this require knowing both the engines (or whatever is being though of to mix) and what parts from both items one would like to use. Sometimes you have to mix a little from both and even some parts from a different one to make it work, but without detailed information you really can't give an answer.


----------



## Kromo (Apr 8, 2011)

WaterWheels said:


> Can't say at this point, not enough information. What 2 liter engine? What engine management system, your current or what the 2 liter has? Answers to questions like this require knowing both the engines (or whatever is being though of to mix) and what parts from both items one would like to use. Sometimes you have to mix a little from both and even some parts from a different one to make it work, but without detailed information you really can't give an answer.


ok, I will try to get the specs


----------



## Kromo (Apr 8, 2011)

Kromo said:


> ok, I will try to get the specs


115hp 2liter 8v ABA engine , from vw jetta mk3, and my engine is 1.6 8v ATF engine from euro vw golf mk3.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Kromo said:


> So do you know if I can use my engine wiring to run a 2.0l 8v? I know about a very cheap 2.0l engine whith damaged engine loom. . . 115hp 2liter 8v ABA engine , from vw jetta mk3, and my engine is 1.6 8v ATF engine from euro vw golf mk3.


The ATF uses Simos which is a VW designed system. It is like Digifant systems in that VW made a drug deal I guess with Bosch to build and name their own version of the Bosch LH-Motronic, more or less. There are 2.0L European engines, like the GTi AGG, which run on the Simos system. I have not done a pin check but it might be possible to just plug in an AGG ECU and maybe a few other minor changes and run it that way. You can of course install the entire ABA system and wire it in, I'm sure there will be some wiring issues to cover, and run it that way too. I think it is a matter of what parts are easier to come by now and later for any repairs. But to be up front, I like the 1.6L engines which use the 77.4mm stroke. The are happy in the higher RPM range and in stock form that AFT is only 15 horsepower lower than the ABA. Lots of potential I think.

Side question. Why do you have a US engine and a European engine?


----------

